

Ask HN: How to get rich in tech with minimum effort? - jeffjia

The question itself may be joke, and I myself really appreciate hard working.<p>But I am still curious to know some interesting, funny and slightly serious ideas, such as "million dollar homepage", "<i></i> sites" (at the extreme soul cost), etc.
======
codegeek
\- Buy stocks of all tech. companies and hope for them to always go up and not
down.

\- If you like women, Get Marrisa Mayer to divorce her husband and marry you.
If you like men, get Zuckerburg to divorce his wife and marry you.

\- Start a kickstarter project and ask every tech. company CEO to donate for
your "minimum effort" cause.

\- If nothing works, Pray and Dream about it every day. You never know if
someone up there is listening

EDIT: I know I was probably going to be downvoted by some. But do we really
want to entertain such questions on HN ?

------
melling
Sorry, but there are a bunch of people who are willing to work really hard who
are in your way.

------
mikecane
Become friends with everyone who wants to do a startup and seed them a grand.
Cash in later.

------
flipcoder
vendor lock-in

